# What Type of Reputation Do You Want to Have?



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I honestly don't know. I have a constant flow of work for both cad drafting and design and for construction carpentry, rough and finish.

I guess that means I am at least O.K., maybe even competent.

Andy.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My reputation isn't something I worry about. Just be honest, upfront and don't over promise and your reputation will usually take care of itself.

People forgive mistakes, if you make it right, what they don't forgive is being shady. 


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Best measure of a reputation is people seeking you out more than you are seeking them out... lack of one requires more of the other...


----------



## NewtonDeck (Feb 3, 2021)

You build a reputation by doing good work, having fair pricing, and being honest. I don't cut corners, but I will work with the client to give them what they want and a reasonable price. And if I can't do a project, I tell the client - no matter if it's because I have too much going on or maybe I feel it's more than I can handle. No sense in biting off more than you can chew - then disappointing your client.

John G


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

If you just do what you said you were gonna do, when you said you were gonna do it, you're way ahead of most competitors.


----------

